# vegetables for degus



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

a question from my daughter who is researching degus...

Which vegetables can degus eat and how often should they have them?
Can they eat celery and cucumber? Some sources say yes and some say they have too much water in them.

Thanks


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Degu Rock

tiny tiny pieces not that often really


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

You know what...we have 2 Degu's and they will not touch fresh vegetables. They eat their nuggets and peanuts but will not eat anything else. Sugar is a big no no in their diets....so sweet veg is not good for them.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you both for your help.

She won't be getting any until July, but she's busy researching now.


----------

